# ILTIS replacements



## Gryphon (23 Dec 2003)

Does anyone know when are the reserves getting the new jeeps that will replace the Iltis?

and what do they look like?


----------



## Pensive6079 (24 Dec 2003)

The Canadian American Strategic Review has an excellent summary of the Ilitis replacement program: you can find it at the following URLS:
1) The Competition:  http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehluvw.htm 
2) Standard Military Pattern Candidates:  http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehluv2.htm 
3) The front runner: The Merceded "G-Wagen":  http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehgwag.htm 
4) Silverados for the Reserves:  http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehluv3.htm 
The CASR land forces site is a goldmine of good summaries:  http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Dec 2003)

At least we‘re finally going with an all-diesel fleet.   Does the G-wagen have automatic transmission?  I can‘t find that info on the links provided.


----------



## Gryphon (30 Dec 2003)

the reserve  mil-COTS  CUCV III apperantly is going to be automatic:

"CUCV III,  Tactical Support Vehicle,  or ... ?
GM Military prefers to refer to these militarized trucks as Tactical Support Vehicles**. The CF continues to use â€˜mil-COTS LUVWâ€™,  no name has yet been assigned. Powerplant is a 300hp, 6.6 litre â€˜Dura Maxâ€™ turbo-diesel (which is said to be quiet by diesel standards) matched to a *5-spd Allison automatic transmission*. A 5-year civilian-style warranty covers these vehicles. "

source:   http://www2.sfu.ca/casr/101-vehluv3.htm 

i assume that they will all have B/O capabilities, and the whole tactical capabilities


----------



## Mogrok (31 Dec 2003)

From what I hear we are calling it the Wolf.  Nice vehicle looking forward to using it.  But the numbers that we are getting aren‘t going to replace what we are losing.  I have heard that only Reserve Armoured Recce Regiments will be receiving the Wolf‘s the rest will have to make due with the non deployable (weren‘t the cougars non-deployable HA!) Silverado‘s.  The remainder will be going to Operational and Reg force units.  Expect to see a pool at training bases for everyone to use that way they will be pieces of Garbage in a few years.


----------



## dbrock (2 Jan 2004)

Darn it!

I liked the Iltis. Got me out of some hairy jams that little beast did.   :soldier:


----------



## RCD (3 Jan 2004)

The Cdn forces should buy the name of JEEP from Chrysler. Redesign it to our needs. Then let Chrysler sell them on the market. Like the Hummvee


----------

